# NIC bonding problem



## mmy (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,
I have problem on FreeBSD bonding with failover protocol.


```
vi /etc/rc.conf
ifconfig_re0="up"
ifconfig_sk0="up"
cloned_interfaces="lagg0"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto failover laggport re0 laggport sk0"
ipv4_addrs_lagg0="192.168.10.10/24"
```

When I removed the re0 cable, ping response went down and sk0 did not work. But when I issue this command:


```
tcpdump -i lagg0 -vv
```

the ping begins to respond again.

As long as I can guess, it is something related to the hardware address of the failover card. I am pretty sure that the brand and model of this NIC supports bonding (as I have tested it on other BSD servers).

Any idea or clue would make me so grateful.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2011)

Have you also checked the switch you're connected to? Most (managed) switches don't like it when the MAC address changes for an IP and need to be configured specifically.


----------

